# So I drove an E30 M3 tonight...



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *The M motor may very well require valve adjustment, but don't hold me to that. I know it's required of the M5 engine of that era but I actually haven't heard it done much on the M3s. :dunno: *


The S14 (E30 M3) is the same engine as the S88 and S38 (E28 M5, E24 M6 and E34 M5) minus 2 cylinders. They require the same services. They also share some parts.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

pdz said:


> *yeah, i definitely think the straight six has more things going for it than the high strung M motor. i betcha the M motor also needs valve adjustments every 5k miles or 10k miles? *


There are M people and there are non-M people. 

M people understand the enjoyment of driving an almost race car on the street. Non-M people prefer the comfort of the normal BMW car.

M people like a car on the edge, non-M people prefer a more sane car.

M people want everything a car can give and then more. Non-M people are happy with starting with a lesser level of perofmrance (although many spend LOTS of money trying to get close to M performance).

M people don't look at the price (at least not very hard  ), they just have to have it. Non-M people worry about cost, and payments, etc.

There are non-M people driving Ms and M people driving non-Ms (there is a basic level of cost we can't escape).

Bottom line, I WANT, NEED, MUST HAVE at some point, an E30 M3.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> *There are M people and there are non-M people.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


Excellent analysis Mr. the Cone.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *...The owner said that he much preferred the stock 15" wheels with Falkens for grip.
> *


If you get an e30 M3, one of the nice simple upgrades I see is when guys put some of the stock e36 M3 17" wheels from the 95's on them.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: So I drove an E30 M3 tonight...*



scottn2retro said:


> *If you get an e30 M3, one of the nice simple upgrades I see is when guys put some of the stock e36 M3 17" wheels from the 95's on them.  *


"Upgrading" to 17s is an asthetic upgrade not a performance upgrade.


----------



## motoyen (Mar 19, 2003)

I agree with everything Bruce said. The E30 M3 is the type of car that you really can't enjoy unless you are on the track. The E30 M3 is not the best car to get if you are looking for comfort and performance but get it flogging through some twisties at 6000 rpm and you'll be in heaven. Part of the reason I bought my car was because of the heritage of the car. I like the idea of owning a homologating special that is appreciating in value.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Well, as soon as I sell my '99, I'm on the lookout for a nice E30. But first I have to sell. Argh... :banghead:


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

Bruce said:


> *Excellent analysis Mr. the Cone.  *


bruce & cone:

i am no longer an M person, and i eschewed the e30m3, as much as i adore that car having a twirl at the wheel on the track and plenty on the street, because of the reasons i have listed.

(a) 4 cylinders, no matter how high the HP is in the powerband, just isn't enough for me. it has be at least six, and a six with decent displacement

(b) the car is a rare old bird. rare --> parts are increasingly hard to get. old --> chassis rigidit in comparison to even the e36m3 suffers, let alone in comparison to an e46.

(c) the car is racing technology from the mid 80s. HP high in the powerband to take advantage of gearing, but at a cost of power down low. modern "racing"-derived powerplants have valve timing to give adequate power in the midrange but still breathe up top. my example? i drive the last of the aircooled 911s. it breathes well up top, but midrange lacks because it lacks a flat torque curve. the new M96 powerplants, as works in progress as they are, breathe well, but have oodles of power everywhere.

and now that i've sampled many different cars, i have a much keener sense of what i think i want to make my driving more about my limitations as a driver and less so about issues with the car.


----------

